# New Frogs! O.Pumilio Isla Colon "Boca del Drago"



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Guys!

Got my new frogs yesterday, and just wanted to share some pics with you.

They are nice green frogs with orange legs! I like them!

The owner told they just had their dry period so...

See for yourself!























































Hope you like them!

Greetings


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet frogs!! best of luck.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

sweet frog!

love how the pictures document him discovering his new world haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice color on that one. Very nice.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

soo tiny and cute. very pretty colors! oohh you got 3 froggies!!  missed them in the photo!


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Very neat looking frogs! Thanks for the photos


----------



## newtenthusiast (Mar 29, 2008)

Such striking color! by the way what are you using to mount those broms, look kind of like a ring


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope it is just wire I use for my other hobby ! Bonsai! To wire branches! Works great for broms too!

thx for the reactions!

Grtz


----------



## alsofaac (Aug 21, 2013)

Beautiful little frogs - Best of luck with them!
alsofaac


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

alsofaac said:


> Beautiful little frogs - Best of luck with them!
> alsofaac


This thread is over a decade old...


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

I wonder if the frogs are still alive...


----------



## AuroraK (Mar 29, 2017)

Lol. Well they ARE (we’re?) beautiful frogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

Gorgeous frogs. Am curious how hard they were to come by back then..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

